# Are water bottles ok?



## fox_girl05 (Oct 3, 2012)

I recently got a hedgie and he seems to really like flipping over his water bowl and hiding under it. So I switched it to a water bottle. But now i'm worried that he may not be able to drink from it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is very difficult to switch a hedgehog from a bowl to a bottle. Bottles are an un-natural drinking position for them and most are reluctant to switch. You need to keep both bowl and bottle in the cage until you are certain he is drinking from the bottle. 

There are hazards with a bottle. Because of the un-natural drinking position they tend to bite at the spout to get the water out quicker. Sometimes they will break their teeth and once hedgie teeth are broken, they stay broken. 

Also, their long tongues can get caught between the ball and the spout. Of course this is not a common occurrence but has happened and usually is not a good outcome. 

If he is tipping his bowl, it's because the bowl is not large enough or heavy enough. You need a low sided ceramic dish with straight up and down sides. Angled sides are easier to tip. The broader the base of the dish, the less likely to tip. Something about 5" and 1" sides will work well.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Not sure where you're located, but if you have a petsmart nearby I love their ceramic small animal bowls. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3135685 They are cheap, cute, and I've never had one tipped over.

If you're really against having a bowl, I'd suggest a water dispenser rather than a water bottle. Like this one http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x38 ... 65t400.jpg You'll still need to change the water frequently like you would with a bowl to make sure it's fresh, but these things full are hard to tip over and the flared base is pretty stable.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

My breeder likes water bottles, but I don't care for them at all. Couldn't find a good one right off, but there are videos on YouTube where you can see how awkward water bottles are for hedgehogs. The risks are sometimes overstated, but they do exist and can be eliminated. Just the awkwardness is enough for me to eschew water bottles.

The water feeder might be good for you, but keep in mind that they should be cleaned and refilled very regularly. Hedgehogs do not drink large amounts of water so you should be careful to maintain fresh, clean water and a clean, safe feeder. (Also true for the water bottles.)

We use short-sided, 5" diameter crème brûlée dishes for food and water. He probably wouldn't flip them, but you'd have to see if walking through them would be an issue. Our girl does not walk through them, so no problem for us. It gets washed every day anyway when it is refreshed, so always super clean.

5" diameter crème brûlée dishes:
http://serenebreezes.com/Sophie-images/exp-inside-c.jpg


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Use hamster bowls, I've heard they're great for hedgies (plus they don't tip over!)

By the way, NoDivision, how did you make that banner thing with your two hedgehogs on it? I'd really like to make one but I don't know where and how to make one. Thanks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Please try to remember to check dates before posting, this thread is two years old.  NoDivision hasn't been on the forum in over a year either. It looks like their picture was made by someone else though, probably using Photoshop or something similar.


----------

